# Bearded dragon won't sleep



## TinaRapson (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm just wondering why he isn't sleeping, he's usually asleep by 7pm and if he isn't asleep by then I usually let him lie on me until he drifts off and then put him back in his tank. He's eating ok, he's a healthy weight (a little bit chubby) and his temp is usually 33 degrees celsius during the day and 20 degrees at night. He's never had a problem like this before but when I went to check on him at 11pm he was wide awake and looking like he wanted to come out. I've let him lie on me for nearly an hour and he's still not sleeping :hmm:


----------



## nutmonkey (Jan 15, 2012)

My BD sometimes stays awake after lights out, don't think it's anything to be worried about. I would suggest leaving him alone to settle in his viv, getting him out could stimulate him and make it more difficult to get to sleep.

You say your temps are 33 during day and 20 at night, is that in whole viv or particular spot as they need a good temp gradient to thermoregulate.

My temps are 110-115 (43-46) basking spot, approx 90 (32) hot end & 78-81 (25-27) cool end. All lights and heat go off at 7pm and night temp drops to 70. 

If your whole viv is at 33 during the day your BD may not be able to cool down enough as you have no 'cool end' this may cause a bit of disruption with his body clock/sleeping habits?!?


----------



## TinaRapson (Oct 27, 2010)

He's never done it before though he's refusing to sleep even out his tank. I'm always really careful not to wake him up when I put him back so it doesn't really disrupt him in any way it just helps him sleep.

I also meant those temps for the basking spot lol I was really tired when I wrote that so I forgot to be more specific. He's been fine with those temps for years anyway. I think I just have an insomniac lizard :gasp:


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

33 for basking temp is way too low needs to be 110 lowest ambient temp of 85 cool end 75. The viv being too cold will cause him not to digest his food prop which in turn causes stress and disturbance. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gkpo1z


----------



## TinaRapson (Oct 27, 2010)

Try telling him that, he spends most of his time on the cool end of his tank so I don't really want to make it any hotter for him. The only time he's really under his heat lamp is when he's digging in the corner of the tank, the rest of the time I have to put him under his lamp if I feel like he's getting too cold.

I suppose it could be just his way of getting attention though because if I haven't taken him out of his tank for a long time, he curls up on the cold end of his tank and just looks really depressed :lol2:


----------

